# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Robot Scientist Eve, University of Cambridge, Cambridge, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Elizabeth Bilsland

Ross King

----------


## Airicist

Ross King - Robot Scientist

Published on Jul 30, 2013




> The "Robot Scientist" centre is led by professor Ross King. The lab runs experiments using artificial intelligence to run cycles of hypothesis forming and testing, for instance, in neglected tropical diseases.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificially-intelligent Robot Scientist ‘Eve’ could boost search for new drugs"

February 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Plasmodium dihydrofolate reductase is a second enzyme target for the antimalarial action of triclosan"

by Elizabeth Bilsland, Liisa van Vliet, Kevin Williams, Jack Feltham, Marta P. Carrasco, Wesley L. Fotoran, Eliana F. G. Cubillos, Gerhard Wunderlich, Morten Grøtli, Florian Hollfelder, Victoria Jackson, Ross D. King & Stephen G. Oliver
September 22, 2017

----------

